# Fertility/charting app recommendations?



## DeltaWife (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all. I'm looking for some recommendations for some fertility and/or charting apps for my iPhone. DH and I are TTC and I keep the rest of my life organized on this thing, so might as well add my charting, right?

So what have you used and what do you like??

TIA.


----------



## femmeknitzi (Dec 21, 2010)

Girl, me too. If you find one, please let me know. So far, I have found squat. I wish TCOYF would come out with a companion app to their software.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Fertility Friend's mobile site is pretty straightforward. But there's got to be an app for that!

ETA: Yep, here it is: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/iphone/ And it's free.


----------

